# Phrag. besseae 'Cow Hollow II' FCC/AOS



## eaborne (Apr 11, 2016)

I love when this one blooms and it is one of Chuck's main stud plants. The flowers are nice size and flat as a razor. It has produced some wonderful offspring.













Another bloom


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 11, 2016)

Stunning!


----------



## Justin (Apr 11, 2016)

Dang that is sweet


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice Eron. This was one of the first FCCs given out to besseae?


----------



## eaborne (Apr 11, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice Eron. This was one of the first FCCs given out to besseae?



To date, there have only been 8 FCC awards given to besseae! Yep, this is one of the classics that has been used many times in line breeding, even still today!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 11, 2016)

Holy Cow that's nice. What are some of the more successful progeny?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2016)

Yay besseae!


----------



## trdyl (Apr 11, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## eaborne (Apr 11, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Holy Cow that's nice. What are some of the more successful progeny?



Thanks! I guess that's really a question for Chuck as I very limited knowledge of his entire hybridizing history. He has registered over 100 orchid hybrids in addition to remakes. For sure, some of the more successful progeny are remakes of Phrag. Jason Fischer, St. Ouen, Don Wimber, Waunakee Sunset, and Acker's Starlight to name a few. I have personally gotten one of the Acker's Starlights awarded. On his current website listings, here is what he has written about his remake of Phrag. Jason Fischer that is available now: "In my years of Phragmipedium breeding I have made this cross using several different varieties of Phragmipedium besseae. This particular combination using my awarded Phragmipedium besseae ‘Cow Hollow II’ FCC/AOS has produced some of the finest and most awarded Jason Fischer progeny of any crosses!" Right now, he also has flasks of line-bred besseae using 'Cow Hollow II' as a parent. Earl Bailey of OrchidBabies also used it in some of his crosses. Earl particularly loved the Cahaba Moonrise offspring using it as a parent.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2016)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 11, 2016)

That one is on fire!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 11, 2016)

What an intensely colored flower!


----------



## e-spice (Apr 11, 2016)

Very nice! Thanks for posting.

Anyone know where the clonal name comes from? I've always wondered that.


----------



## abax (Apr 11, 2016)

Perfection!


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2016)

A classic!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 12, 2016)

One of the best shaped flowers I have ever seen.

I am in love.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Justin (Apr 12, 2016)

A division of this is on my wishlist!


----------



## Ray (Apr 12, 2016)

Eron, I think the tag is wrong on the cultivar. When I read the title, my mind did not see it as "Cow Hollow II', but as 'Holy Cow!!'.

I think I'm right.


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 12, 2016)

Eron, could a fellow Louisiana resident bother you for a division?! This is fabulous...

David


----------



## 17andgrowing (Apr 12, 2016)

Lovely.


----------



## phraggy (Apr 12, 2016)

Stunning blooms beautifully photographed.

Ed


----------



## eaborne (Apr 12, 2016)

Ray said:


> Eron, I think the tag is wrong on the cultivar. When I read the title, my mind did not see it as "Cow Hollow II', but as 'Holy Cow!!'.
> 
> I think I'm right.



That's hilarious! Thanks:rollhappy:


----------

